# Forget growing ears on the backs of mice!



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Lets grow moustaches 



















and on the other hand, one of my most hairless fuzzy's to date 
It is a doe, i know they can look like bucks due to lack of fur, but i can assure you.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

I dont' think these are fuzzies... The top mouse appears to have straight fur....fuzzies ALWAYS have curly fur. These look like some form of hairless gene.


----------



## Malene (Jun 8, 2010)

I agree with Stina. They do not look like fuzzy. Also, it looks like these mice have no whiskers. Fuzzies have whiskers.


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Well i started off with 5 fuzzies 5 years ago, i've never added new mice to the lines and only recently began getting whiskerless mice...
The little black mouse doesn't have straight fur, its more wirey, wavey and long like texel or astrex, the parents are proper fuzzy.

and the pew, the mother is a whiskerless but finely furred mouse and the father a long haired fuzzy and he is Very fuzzy.


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Mother and father of the black one









The pew with her mother from a few weeks ago, her mother being my previous 'most hairless mouse' until this litter.









again with a sibling









father looks like this buck, maybe with slightly less length


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

hmm...interesting....


----------



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

Stina said:


> ...fuzzies ALWAYS have curly fur.


When you say they always have curly hair, do you mean actual curls or simply a bit of texture? I always thought that my fuzzies with tight, circular curls were both rex and fuzzy. Less often I have fuzzies with short, thick, wiry brush-like coats. I've had a few with long, sparse, mildly textured coats very much like the long one posted here (mine were go/go fz/fz). Tho they've never approached this kind of hairlessness (I wish!). In my unexpert opinion, I would think perhaps this line was fuzzy and hairless mixed.


----------

